# Aspect ratio?



## RJJ (Feb 11, 2010)

IRC 2009! New words: Aspect ratio/ who can explain?


----------



## mtlogcabin (Feb 11, 2010)

Re: Aspect ratio?

look in the definitions


----------



## JMORRISON (Feb 11, 2010)

Re: Aspect ratio?

width

height

Used in brace wall or shear panels most important for big screen TV


----------



## vegas paul (Feb 11, 2010)

Re: Aspect ratio?

X divided by Y


----------

